# Thoughts on a Traeger junior elite 20



## 357mag (Feb 4, 2019)

Ever since i stated smoking meats I have used a propane fired smoker. I have always had good results and I usually get the thing up to temp and forget it until the meat reaches 140 IT. I was in my local Farmer's Feed and Seed and they had a Traeger on display and I was intrigued by it. It looked to be solidly built and easy to operate. Should I take the plunge and go for it or not. Will it frustrate me since I have gotten so used to propane.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 4, 2019)

If you like the food your current smoker gives, why change?  But if you want to add another smoker to your patio, go for it.


----------



## 357mag (Feb 4, 2019)

old sarge said:


> If you like the food your current smoker gives, why change?  But if you want to add another smoker to your patio, go for it.


Good question. The box style smoker I now have won't accomodate a 15lb Brisket. When I do a smoke I usually have  a dozen or more friends and family over so I need something that will handle a single 15lb-17lb brisket.


----------



## Salty Jon (Feb 4, 2019)

I have that exact model from a Costco roadshow and at first, I enjoyed it.  After a few cooks, I started noticing some big temp swings.  I did some research and had to adjust the auger speed.  That helped out but it will still have 50 deg swings.  It's good for cooking some steak, but I'm wishing I bought a bigger model.  The size is a little too small for my liking.  You can fit a 12-15lb brisket, but wouldn't go any bigger.  Bottom line, I'd go with a bigger model.  I'm thinking of selling mine.  I've read that there are better models for your money by different companies.  I've been looking at the Green Mountain Grills (seen on here as GMG).  Still haven't decided what I want.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 4, 2019)

Unless it is a limited time only type deal, if you are in doubt, maybe sleep on the idea, see if there is somebody around you (work, neighbor, friend) who has one and ask them about it.
I bet somebody would be willing to cook you a hamburger if you brought the meat and the beer. Hint, hint....

The reason I don't have a pellet pooper is because they couldn't meet my cold smoking wants. Pellet poopers have a kind of high low temperature. So I looked on.

But I still wanted pellets as my fuel. They are everywhere, and cheap.
So I use MES smokers, highly modified, and an AMNPS with dust (Decomposed pellets) now.
Happy as a pig in the mud.

The Daughter and Son-In-Law have a smaller Traeger they were given. It resides in their RV and gets used camping.
At home we all typically use natural gas burners. Except me, they never know what I might do. Except ribs, they handcuff me to the grill for my Grandpa's Ribs.

If you've never had a pellet pooper, and want to, jump on it. Do a little research though, some pellets and the Treager don't work together well.
If the pellets are a bit long they can jam.

If you hate it, you can sell it.


----------



## 357mag (Feb 4, 2019)

Salty Jon said:


> I have that exact model from a Costco roadshow and at first, I enjoyed it.  After a few cooks, I started noticing some big temp swings.  I did some research and had to adjust the auger speed.  That helped out but it will still have 50 deg swings.  It's good for cooking some steak, but I'm wishing I bought a bigger model.  The size is a little too small for my liking.  You can fit a 12-15lb brisket, but wouldn't go any bigger.  Bottom line, I'd go with a bigger model.  I'm thinking of selling mine.  I've read that there are better models for your money by different companies.  I've been looking at the Green Mountain Grills (seen on here as GMG).  Still haven't decided what I want.


I just looked at the GMG website and I like the wifi control. That makes it very convenient. I am a lazy chef but I am also a control freak and a techie The GMG satisfies all of that for me. Thanks Salty Jon for the suggestion.


----------

